# FS: Eddy Merckx CHM CARBON Road Bike - Campagnolo



## mtberv (Sep 29, 2005)

As listed in paid classifieds: https://classifieds.roadbikereview.com/showproduct.php?product=17643&cat=500


----------



## HazemBata (May 20, 2004)

The diamond carbon weave looks nice...


----------

